
Transhumanism and the Future of Humanity (Forbes Article) - kensoh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarwantsingh/2017/11/20/transhumanism-and-the-future-of-humanity-seven-ways-the-world-will-change-by-2030
======
JPLeRouzic
No one has something to tell about this?

Futurism is often about bullshit but this article is well written and it
offers very interesting ideas.

Corporations must look very closely at this subject, there are more profits to
expect from transhumanism than from the usual marketing soup (IoT, Cloud,
etc..). This is not about rebranding old concepts, this is about new concepts!

